# Anyone still making burroughs flight computer replicas ?



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

The was a guy who was making & selling the BURROUGHS 205 FLIGHT computer replicas. Does anyone know if he is still around & doing that ? I think he was involved in BATMAN props as well, I think his name was Gary. If he is no longer making them, is anyone else making these ?
Bert


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

still checking to see if anyone knows anything about this.


----------



## Dazed (Jan 6, 2008)

bert model maker said:


> still checking to see if anyone knows anything about this.


Didn't come up with anybody selling finished replicas but apparently there is
some info on the web about making them yourself.
Here's one link with info:http://www.angelfire.com/scifi/B205/index.html


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info.brings back memories.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

A guy by the name of doug hines was making them a couple of years ago, he has a batman website. I tried emailing him a few times but no reply. I made a homemade one or i started to anyway. I made the faceplate front panel & got the correct number of holes in each bank and installed blinking clear christmas lights that have a sequencing pattern control box. I still have to make a box to put the front faceplate into & get some fluted lense covers & put them along the bottom next to the switches & knobs i yet have to put on it. The christmas lights blink correctly as there ate about 10 different patterns you can choose, however, the small lights stick out of the holes further than i like. here is a couple of pictures of the lit faceplate i made out of peg board. the holes in the peg board are just the right size. I need to find a way to have the lights not stick out so much, some kind of a spacer behind the faceplate to hold thelights straight but further back.
bert


----------

